
Does an Apple Watch Discount Point to Flagging Sales Numbers? - stanfordnope
http://www.forbes.com/sites/theopriestley/2015/11/01/does-an-apple-watch-discount-point-to-flagging-sales-numbers/
======
mikhailt
Apple usually have a discount on their products every Black Friday, I'm not
sure this points to anything.

In addition, I wouldn't be surprised if Apple Watch doesn't take off that fast
or if it flops. It's the first gen of a new platform, it's the second and
third generation that will define the platform IMO for Apple. Let's see what
they can do in a few years.

------
mcphage
Tim Cook: Sales of the Apple Watch are increasing.

Analysts: SEE! THAT'S PROOF THAT SALES HAVE CRATERED!

